# behavior change between mommy and daddy



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

greetings everyone! so i posted a similar thread about this subject when our baby-dax was alot younger but i wanted to put it up again with some advice or suggestions to help mommy...

the sum of the 'problem' is that dax seems to have two different personalitties when it comes to the 2 of us. marms always tells me that dax is a little 'devil' when im out of the house and that whenever i come home the little 'devil' becomes a perfect 'angel'... i always thought she was over exagerating, but when i purposely went out of the house and left dax alone with marms, i could here the disaster unfolding...

this also occured during the second week of agility classes when i didnt come along and dax was practically uncontrollable..

what i want to know is, how can marms regain control over dax - especially when im not around?

we have come to conclusion that he has recognized me as being the 'pack' leader for lack of better terminology to choose from ... but i believe that dax can recognize me and marms as both being someone he has to respect ...

ive made suggestion for marms to try, but because im not there to see what happens, my only thought process is that there is no consistency thats followed when im not around or that marms just gives up..

he's a very social dog without any bad behavior aside from the on-going counter-surfing we know we'll always be battling... 

thanks in advance for all the help and suggestions


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Perhaps marms needs to take Dax to training classes and learn how to handle Dax. What seems so obvious to you may not be to her. From all you have said I draw the conclusion you trained Dax. I trained both of my dogs and despite me telling x 1000 times my husband that I use the command "Wait" NOT Stay, he uses stay and wonders why the dog doesn't stay. I use the word"Close" to bring my dog to heel, but no he tells them to heel.

It is also the tone of the voice and her use of body language, which is really important. Some times it takes someone like a trainer to point this out. You are probably too close to the situation to teach her. Taking Dax to training would also help them both build a respect for each other.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Remember that dogs are pack animals and follow pack behavior even though there are no other dogs around. You and your wife are Dax's pack and you are the Alpha. When you leave then he perceives himself as the Alpha. He needs to learn that when you leave, the Alpha designation transfers to your wife and not him.

One thing that has worked for us on a couple of dogs is the "dominance down" technique. When she alone with Dax and he begins to misbehave she puts him down on his side and physically holds him down until he settles down. Continue doing this until he realizes that he does not have free reign when you are not there. This is what mother dogs do to puppies when they misbehave. Dax will learn to submit. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know who feeds Dax, but I would suggest having marms feed him every meal. She also needs to make him work for and earn the meal by performing the tricks he does know. As Big rick stated, she also needs to show her dominance in a loving, tough love manner


----------

